# My ADA Mini M



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great job! roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Sick! Get some Rotala colorata or some Ludwigia inclinata 'Pantanal' in there if you want some color!


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

those white veins in that seiryu stone is seriously sick


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Ludwigia inclinata 'Pantanal to big do they have mini version one?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

i dont think they are seiryu stone


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

hey man, long time no see, i bought some crs from you a long time ago, haha. Great looking tank by the way!


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

thank you mythin 

ya this tank was empty about a year, just have chance to use it  thinking to use Rotala mini on the left corner. but still need something in the back hehe


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Good looking tank.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

thank you still working on the background. and left corner.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

I just got some of these two plants off sns, they both look like nice low growing plants. 

Limnophila sp 'Mini Vietnam' (8-10cm)









Rotala mexicana 'Goias' (8-10cm)









I will probably have way more than I need, I can send you some if you want.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

wow very nice looking plants  thanks for help


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

good to see you back, you should come to the july dfwapc meeting. have you thought about rotela wallerchi?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Ty Joey, I love to go to meeting some day, is Nico still there? I thought about rotela wallerchi but wife hate it so I might not put that in  I'm think about rotela mini butterfly.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

catfishbi said:


> Ty Joey, I love to go to meeting some day, is Nico still there? I thought about rotela wallerchi but wife hate it so I might not put that in  I'm think about rotela mini butterfly.



yep nikolay is still around, but has been busy with work so drinda took over as president.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

I see, I was trying to find Nico to see if he still selling some nano fish


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

catfishbi said:


> I see, I was trying to find Nico to see if he still selling some nano fish



nope him and his friend sold the fish business a year or two ago. might of been 3 years.:frown:


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

sad they did such a good job on those fish and price is so low can't find any where like that


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

I add some more stone in the back side, but still leave space for some other plants


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks nice, where did you get those stones?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

a friend give it to me, was a big one and I break it to few small ones


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

some update pic  still waiting the rotala mini to grow more in the back


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Very nice layout, it's a snapshot of nature!
The crs look great too, I've haven't taken the plunge yet to try them out. 
Keep us updated with plenty of photos.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

ty  I will 



bitFUUL said:


> Very nice layout, it's a snapshot of nature!
> The crs look great too, I've haven't taken the plunge yet to try them out.
> Keep us updated with plenty of photos.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha I like the post office background. Still looking good. Especially with the white background.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

haha ya I like it too , has to cover the natural light come in .


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

more updates


----------



## jills (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice looking scape. In the first pic you posted you said the tank was a week old. I have to ask how did you get it cycled so quickly that you were able to add shrimp? Ive never had shrimp, maybe they don't need a cycled tank, but I was thinking I had read they are very sensitive to water conditions. I set up a Fluval Spec two days ago and cycling with ammonia and would like to eventually add shrimp.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

I never cycled it, all I use is old tank's water


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

wow looks great... very grown in - the rock kinda looks like seiryu that was acid washed (at least someone on here did acid wash to seiryu that ended up looking like that) anyway nice work 

oh and what is the ruby'ing plant in the background?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looks very cool and healthy. you've got a lot of plants in there!! that moss looks very awesome. how are your crs?


----------



## lighter (May 24, 2005)

Awesome setup, was wondering is that flaming moss in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't say how much of a great job you've done with this tank!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Inspirational!!!


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

andrewss said:


> wow looks great... very grown in - the rock kinda looks like seiryu that was acid washed (at least someone on here did acid wash to seiryu that ended up looking like that) anyway nice work
> 
> oh and what is the ruby'ing plant in the background?


thank you, I don't think its seiryu stone, its like that when i got it  very pretty. the plant in the background are mini butterfly





Fat Guy said:


> looks very cool and healthy. you've got a lot of plants in there!! that moss looks very awesome. how are your crs?


thank you  its Xmas moss , I already sold all my CRS due to leave on long vacation 



lighter said:


> Awesome setup, was wondering is that flaming moss in the tank?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thx its Xmas moss



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Can't say how much of a great job you've done with this tank!


thank you!!



acitydweller said:


> Inspirational!!!


thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2008)

catfishbi said:


> I never cycled it, all I use is old tank's water


I agree. So many times on this forum (and APC) I see people talking about cycling planted tanks. Since my first tank, many MANY years ago, I have NEVER had a measurable "cycle" on a planted tank. I just plant densely, and use either a filter (or media) from an older tank. I have started tanks for many beginners (who don't have access to another tank of their own) this same way. 

If you don't have another tank that you can move a seeded filter from, or a friend to help, most LFS's are happy to provide you with some used filter media, or at least squeeze one of their sponge filters into a bag for you. (another way of innoculating a tank.

I would hate to put fish throught the strain of cycling, when there are other good ways of doing it and, personally, I would never pour ammonia into my tank to do the "fishless cycling". There's just no need. In a healthy, well-growing planted tank, you're going to be dosing with nitrate soon enough!:smile:


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

where did you purchase the rock thats in this tank?


----------

